# my new 8 week log,,opinons,info are appreciated



## jayd1563 (Aug 14, 2015)

Long story short...I fractured my hand in 3 spots about 4 months ago so im firing up a 8 week cycle to get my back on track. I will be logging a 8 week cycle here and posting anything that comes up along the way. 
Running Dbol 50mg, 25mg about 4hrs before lifting then the other 25 as a preworkout (8 weeks)
Tren 50mg as a preworkout (8 weeks)
Winny 50mg, 25mg in the morning the other 25 at night (last 2 weeks of the cycle plus another week by itself)
Please feel free to post comments. I will see how this goes as im leery about the supplier and didn't want to go balls deep in $ not knowing if its good stuff or not...Thanx.


----------



## Magical (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks like you forgot to post a few things. Test, AI, HCG, PCT. You can add these to your list by pressing edit


----------



## jayd1563 (Aug 14, 2015)

I am looking for a good liver support and have some fish oil for joints and to hopefully compensate the winny really drying you out..This is a first run. If the results are good, I will do a second run and add or subtract products as I learn more....its all about learning and getting results!


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 14, 2015)

With all due respect, it would serve you well to do a little more learning BEFORE your first run. 
Test is king.


----------



## jayd1563 (Aug 14, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> With all due respect, it would serve you well to do a little more learning BEFORE your first run.
> Test is king.


Thanks for the tip..thats what i was hoping for with this site, gettting valuable input. I also redearched that Sustanon 250, Tren and Anadrol was a sweet stack. Like i said, gonna see if the stuff i have is even a quality product then will go from there. Test will definately be something i get if its legit...didnt want to spend more then i already did for bunk stuff ya know.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 15, 2015)

This cycle is not advisable for a first run, plus test needs to be a base. 

Do some more learning, ask questions, that's what this forum is really about. 
Bonus, you will save money doing a test only run instead of a multi-compound cycle.


----------



## Magical (Aug 15, 2015)

Read these and reconsider


https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2550-The-Art-of-Coming-Off-Steroids


----------



## jayd1563 (Aug 15, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> This cycle is not advisable for a first run, plus test needs to be a base.
> 
> Do some more learning, ask questions, that's what this forum is really about.
> Bonus, you will save money doing a test only run instead of a multi-compound cycle.


great info guys, thanks. That stack to strong for a start?


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 15, 2015)

jayd1563 said:


> great info guys, thanks. That stack to strong for a start?



You need to see how your body reacts to testosterone. If you start with multiple things and have adverse affects you won't know what is causing it. 
Educate yourself, once the time come to run something just run test. If that goes well re-evaluate and if you decide to try something more add a compound. Remember this is a marathon not a sprint. If you come out the gate with massive shit, you will only add more text time, it's not smart.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 15, 2015)

To be honest. **** what I say. I new myself in the grand scheme. 
What's more beneficial is to read the link Magical posted for you. It's all explained in there. 
Just take your time, there is no need to rush into something. There is much more to this whole thing than people imagine. The most important thing to a cycle is post cycle therapy. If you don't have your support IN HAND don't even think about anything else.


----------



## jayd1563 (Aug 15, 2015)

Great advice!


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh, and GO BEARS!


----------



## jayd1563 (Aug 15, 2015)

Right on man! Hopefully this year will be better.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 15, 2015)

Would love that, but we still have Cutler... He's quit on us too many times for me to ever like him again. 
Anyways good luck on your endeavors and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## jayd1563 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah i cant stand Cutler. Anyway i will post questions as i come to them...btw ive taken the stack originally stated and my hunger is through the roof.lol i always feelhungry now.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 15, 2015)

hello my friend, i would recommend to hold off on using for a while.  u need to get ur diet in check before.  focus on losing some bodyfat before using anything.  steroids work better the leaner u are.  at this point u can lose fat very quickly.  with a good diet and some cardio u could get to 10-12% in 2 months.  at 20% your insulin sensitivity isnt very good.
this means that calories wont be going to the right spots.  muscle gain will be inefficient compared to a leaner induvidual.

best first cycles are always test only.  OR a smaller test dose with some masteron.  it will free up test that is being bound (and useless) by SHBG.    i actually just learned that DHT boosts thyroid output as well!


----------



## jayd1563 (Aug 15, 2015)

??? My bf isint at 20percent..not sure where you got that from...my frigde is full of chicken,turkey,eggs and white rice...idont eat sweets or fast food, never really have.Im not newto the gym scene or the lifestyle just running a cycle to get me back on track and a little boost since messing up my hand.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 15, 2015)

oh shit lol, my bad.  wrong thread.  good luck!


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 16, 2015)

jayd1563 said:


> Yeah i cant stand Cutler. Anyway i will post questions as i come to them...btw ive taken the stack originally stated and my hunger is through the roof.lol i always feelhungry now.



So, you ended up just doing what we all told you not to? 
Good luck. 

Why do people ask for opinion/advice then do the opposite of the advice they just asked for?


----------



## Magical (Aug 16, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> So, you ended up just doing what we all told you not to?
> Good luck.
> 
> Why do people ask for opinion/advice then do the opposite of the advice they just asked for?



You can lead the horse to water but you cant make him drink


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 16, 2015)

jayd1563 said:


> Yeah i cant stand Cutler. Anyway i will post questions as i come to them...btw ive taken the stack originally stated and my hunger is through the roof.lol i always feelhungry now.



Your original stack is hilarious.  Did you just step of the short bus ? Your that kid in highschool that showed up wearing all brand new skateboard clothes holding a brand new skateboard without a scratch on it. Couldnt skate if your life depended on it. Have fun eating out of the side of your mouth retard.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2015)

Magical said:


> You can lead the horse to water but you cant make him drink


Yes but you can put a slug behind the ear and dump some lime on top of it cause its too stupid to live.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2015)

jayd1563 said:


> Long story short...I fractured my hand in 3 spots about 4 months ago so im firing up a 8 week cycle to get my back on track. I will be logging a 8 week cycle here and posting anything that comes up along the way.
> Running Dbol 50mg, 25mg about 4hrs before lifting then the other 25 as a preworkout (8 weeks)
> Tren 50mg as a preworkout (8 weeks)
> Winny 50mg, 25mg in the morning the other 25 at night (last 2 weeks of the cycle plus another week by itself)
> Please feel free to post comments. I will see how this goes as im leery about the supplier and didn't want to go balls deep in $ not knowing if its good stuff or not...Thanx.


This is the worst cycle proposal I have ever seen.  It's very clear you don't know what you are doing.

You didn't listen at all. That's too bad. Because you are going to feel like dog shit on this and even worse after you come off.

Best bet. Stop what you are doing now


----------



## jayd1563 (Aug 20, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Your original stack is hilarious.  Did you just step of the short bus ? Your that kid in highschool that showed up wearing all brand new skateboard clothes holding a brand new skateboard without a scratch on it. Couldnt skate if your life depended on it. Have fun eating out of the side of your mouth retard.


already stated ive got my liver support on hand and Test coming(not like you can run to walgreens and pick some up) to reconfigureate the stack. Jesus crist rage much??? Not that big of a deal to go popping blood vessels over lmfao


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 20, 2015)

Zeig runs 2 grams of tren base a week. Don't mind him.





Edit: just to clarify, yes that was a joke.


----------

